# CCA KATY Chapter Banquet 6-25-09



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

CCA Katy Chapter Bamquet has been set for June 25,09 @ 6:00. Location Adorable Banquet & Reception Hall 5819 10th Street Katy, TX 77494. Tickets: $40.00. Meal will be Crawfish. For more information or tickets please PM me. 

Thank you,

T-Roy
Tight Lines and Full Stringers


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

*More Information*

For more information please go to the following website:

http://www.ccatexas.org/katy/katy-chapter-annual-banquet/

Thank you,

Troy Gillar


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BAMBAM (Jun 4, 2009)

Come on out and support CCA. I have been involved in the Katy chapter banquet for the past few years. This year's line-up of food and auction / raffle items are going to make this our best banquet ever. For those of you that live in the surrounding Katy area or are just passing through, this is a great opportunity to meet some area fishermen / fisherwomen, tell some fish stories, and enjoy a great meal all while benefiting a great organization. Hope to see you out on Thursday, June 25th at the banquet hall on 10th and Ave. D in old town Katy.


----------



## BAMBAM (Jun 4, 2009)

TTT


----------

